# Pirates... Again!!



## mike_cos (Dec 27, 2011)

Today the Italian Tanker "Enrico Levoli" was seized by Somali Pirates...Last Position: 18.3N - 57.6E
Crew: 6 Italians

Shit...


----------



## Dame (Dec 27, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> Today the Italian Tanker "Enrico Levoli" was seized by Somali Pirates...Last Position: 18.3N - 57.6E
> Crew: 6 Italians
> 
> Shit...


Sounds like all that training is about to pay off.


----------



## mike_cos (Dec 27, 2011)

Dame said:


> Sounds like all that training is about to pay off.


Training?... Our training?... we are italians.. we cannot to start an operation (officially.. ) , our president is communist...


----------



## Dame (Dec 27, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> Training?... Our training?... we are italians.. we cannot to start an operation, our president is communist...


----------



## mike_cos (Dec 27, 2011)

Dame said:


>


We just payed a ransom to free another ship.... (last week)...


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 27, 2011)

Wish I was out so I could get into the Maritime Security biz.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 27, 2011)

The only thing I hate more than Islamic militants is pirates.   If any of you crazy ex-SOF types are starting up an anti-pirate PMC and you need a good intel guy (or an intel guy who knows how to use a .50), I'm going to be looking to join up after I get out...


----------



## mike_cos (Dec 27, 2011)

AKkeith said:


> Wish I was out so I could get into the Maritime Security biz.


In Italy is forbidden.... (for the moment)...


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 27, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> The only thing I hate more than Islamic militants is pirates.  If any of you crazy ex-SOF types are starting up an anti-pirate PMC and you need a good intel guy (or an intel guy who knows how to use a .50), I'm going to be looking to join up after I get out...


I do Oceanography too.

Biggest issue is bringing weapons into foreign ports, you have to do at sea crew swaps, and transfer weapons in international waters to avoid those issues also.


----------



## mike_cos (Dec 27, 2011)

SOWT said:


> I do Oceanography too.


SOWT the real Jacques Yves Cousteau... LOL


----------



## Dame (Dec 27, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> The only thing I hate more than Islamic militants is pirates.  If any of you crazy ex-SOF types are starting up an anti-pirate PMC and you need a good intel guy (or an intel guy who knows how to use a .50), I'm going to be looking to join up after I get out...


You might not even have to leave the U.S.  The Coast Guard is being restricted from doing some of the jobs that Congress assigned.  Over the rail ops, even on drug raids, are no longer our purview.  Risk avoidance is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 27, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> *The only thing I hate more than Islamic militants is pirates.*  If any of you crazy ex-SOF types are starting up an anti-pirate PMC and you need a good intel guy (or an intel guy who knows how to use a .50), I'm going to be looking to join up after I get out...


Surely you can't hate these pirates.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 27, 2011)

SOWT said:


> I do Oceanography too.
> 
> Biggest issue is bringing weapons into foreign ports, you have to do at sea crew swaps, and transfer weapons in international waters to avoid those issues also.


 
No you don't, with most countries as long as you leave the weapons in a bonded store that's usually sealed it's not an issue.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 27, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> No you don't, with most countries as long as you leave the weapons in a bonded store that's usually sealed it's not an issue.


I was told that some mid-east and African countries had strict no-import laws which often precluded bringing weapons in.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 27, 2011)

They're not actually being imported that way.


----------



## QC (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.economist.com/blogs/schumpeter/2011/10/piracy

Link to an article from a couple of month ago. Some comic relief from the GAF (gay as fuck) UN International Maritime Organisation


----------



## Dame (Dec 27, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> We just payed a ransom to free another ship.... (last week)...


Holy cow. No wonder they took another Italian ship. That's a lot of ransom money.
http://gcaptain.com/pirates-release-savina-caylyn/?35861


> Pirates Release MV Savina Caylyn For Reported $11.5m
> ​by _GCAPTAIN STAFF _on _DECEMBER 21, 2011_​​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manolito (Dec 27, 2011)

For some reason they want this to continue. We could bring this to an end if anybody was serious about stopping this stupidity. I rode a Government Research vessel crewed by DOD civillians and weapons and foreign ports were anything but as clear as some here have said.
There are Lasers with a 1,250 yard effective range that fit in a 10X10cube and could be listed as a lot of things including cargo and would not be considered a weapon in port. Hit the engine and you have a row boat adrift. You could increase that range considerably and have a boat full of Stevie Wonders in a row boat. There is something keeping private security firms from ending this problem.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 27, 2011)

Dame said:


> You might not even have to leave the U.S. The Coast Guard is being restricted from doing some of the jobs that Congress assigned. Over the rail ops, even on drug raids, are no longer our purview. Risk avoidance is getting ridiculous.


 
WTF.


----------



## Dame (Dec 28, 2011)

*§ 70106. MARITIME SAFETY AND SECURITY TEAMS*
http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/usc_sec_46_00070106----000-.html

and

*§ 70103. MARITIME TRANSPORTATION SECURITY PLANS*
http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/html/uscode46/usc_sec_46_00070103----000-.html

versus



> *Federal agencies must fulfill border duties*​*Washington failures enable demagoguery on immigration.*​Express-News staff writer Gary Martin reported from the Hearst Washington Bureau that congressional legislation passed in 2010 ordered the Coast Guard to conduct an analysis of how it could operate on the Rio Grande to reduce piracy, smuggling and violent crimes. The analysis was due last Jan. 15.
> But Adm. Robert Papp informed a congressional committee this week that the Coast Guard missed the deadline. “My fault,” Papp was quoted as saying.​


http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/article/Federal-agencies-must-fulfill-border-duties-1429266.php#ixzz1hnyusAGG​ 
and​


> We’ve stopped training for hook-and-climb until somebody demonstrates to me that there is a need for us to do it, or that the capability to do it [does not reside] in other places in the government. SEALS, for instance, I know SEALS are capable of doing it. … Do we need to duplicate it in the Coast Guard? ~ Admiral Papp
> 
> Is it redundant if the USCG is the only domestic LE agency with the boats & ships to actually do the tactics on a national scale?
> Is justifying the need really still an issue?
> ...


​http://www.marsec4.com/2011/02/uscg-suspends-hook-climb-defaults-to-seals/​​


----------



## CDG (Dec 28, 2011)

Dame said:


> You might not even have to leave the U.S. The Coast Guard is being restricted from doing some of the jobs that Congress assigned. Over the rail ops, even on drug raids, are no longer our purview. Risk avoidance is getting ridiculous.


Is the CG still running that program where they send their guys to BUD/S, SQT, and (if they pass everything) a SEAL Team for a couple years?


----------



## Dame (Dec 28, 2011)

CDG said:


> Is the CG still running that program where they send their guys to BUD/S, SQT, and (if they pass everything) a SEAL Team for a couple years?


The Admiral decommissioned the DOG in August. The guys in the SEAL program are pretty upset. Kind of by default it will go away because there is no real job to come back to.
http://www.marsec4.com/2011/08/decom-of-the-dog/

...Admiral Papp, elected to disestablish the DOG by 2013 despite recommendations by a panel who reviewed the program. Former DOG units will soon revert to reporting to Area commands, where they will be at a loss for standardized equipment and tactics, nationwide deployability, and a command with an understanding of their missions and the training and equipment it takes to meet them.
A DOG member quoted at Coast Guard Digest sums up the situation:
_“…..the consensus was that the COMDT’s dislike of the DSF community and the DOG in particular has been borne out. I believe the COMDT has just told over 3,000 “shipmates” that their jobs do not matter to him because he has decapitated their leadership. He knows nothing of this line of work, especially the tremendous amount of training required to maintain tactical skills. After the COMDT secured the USCG SEAL program (my sources say those Coasties are preparing to put in lateral packages to the USN now that this has happened because they know they will have no place to which to return in the Coast Guard) we held out hope that the DOG would be spared. Not so._​_Personally, I find this decision shortsighted and parochial. We’ll lose years of critical training and corporate knowledge with this move, as well. What a sad turn of events.”_​


----------



## mike_cos (Dec 28, 2011)

QC said:


> http://www.ecomunist.com/blogs/schumpeter/2011/10/piracy
> 
> Link to an article from a couple of month ago. Some comic relief from the GAF (gay as fuck) UN International Maritime Organisation


 
QC... Ecomunist.. again?....



Manolito said:


> For some reason they want this to continue.


 
Exactly.... my thought?... Kill'em all!...


----------



## CDG (Dec 28, 2011)

Dame said:


> The Admiral decommissioned the DOG in August. The guys in the SEAL program are pretty upset. Kind of by default it will go away because there is no real job to come back to.
> http://www.marsec4.com/2011/08/decom-of-the-dog/
> 
> ...Admiral Papp, elected to disestablish the DOG by 2013 despite recommendations by a panel who reviewed the program. Former DOG units will soon revert to reporting to Area commands, where they will be at a loss for standardized equipment and tactics, nationwide deployability, and a command with an understanding of their missions and the training and equipment it takes to meet them.
> ...


 
Damn.... That sucks for those guys.  I don't understand this kind of mindset.....


----------



## QC (Dec 28, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> QC... Ecomunist.. again?....



Not sure I follow. I can see the web address and assume it's a joke. The newspaper and it's articles aren't Communist, on the contrary.


----------



## mike_cos (Dec 28, 2011)

QC said:


> Not sure I follow. I can see the web address and assume it's a joke. The newspaper and it's articles aren't Communist, on the contrary.


Oh yes.. it is... (communist without caps...)


----------



## reed11b (Dec 29, 2011)

Dame said:


> The Admiral decommissioned the DOG in August. The guys in the SEAL program are pretty upset. Kind of by default it will go away because there is no real job to come back to.
> http://www.marsec4.com/2011/08/decom-of-the-dog/
> 
> ...Admiral Papp, elected to disestablish the DOG by 2013 despite recommendations by a panel who reviewed the program. Former DOG units will soon revert to reporting to Area commands, where they will be at a loss for standardized equipment and tactics, nationwide deployability, and a command with an understanding of their missions and the training and equipment it takes to meet them.
> ...


 Sorry to hear this. I wonder how this is going to effect the new active duty LEO rate the USCG approved? I had actually considered going CG a few years back and DOG was a big recruiting bonus for me.
Reed


----------

